# Wiring help



## levi7595 (Dec 30, 2013)

Got a 15in mmats juggernaut and its 1.4 ohms per coils its a dvc sub and i need to get it to 2ohms how do i wire it


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

Here are your options:

DVC 1.4 ohms wired in parallel = 0.7 ohms
DVC 1.4 ohms wired in series = 2.8 ohms


----------



## levi7595 (Dec 30, 2013)

Ok in series is what i need so + to + - to - or vise versa?


----------



## jzchen (Mar 12, 2012)

levi7595 said:


> Ok in series is what i need so + to + - to - or vise versa?


Plus to minus. Then attach the output from amp to the unconnected terminals. + to + and - to - would be parallel.


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

In general you wire in series to add resistance, and wire in parallel to reduce it. Example: if you have dual 4 ohm coils, wiring in series would give you 8 ohms of resistance, while wiring in parallel would give you 2 ohms.

So, dual coils @ 1.4 each, you would want to wire in a series to get close to a 2 ohm load. 

Pos from amp to Pos of coil #1. Neg from amp to Neg of coil #2. Neg from coil #1 to Pos of coil #2.


----------

